# Pune Computer Stores



## saintdark (May 18, 2006)

Hi,
I want to assemble an Amd SLI system with 2 gefrce 7900 cards, iam unable to find a good store that offers the hardwares, can anyone please help me with good stores in PUNE

Thx in advance
Regards
Rej


----------



## kjuvale (May 18, 2006)

for best price deal look out for Datacare at Deccan.


----------



## kjuvale (May 18, 2006)

By the way they are dealers of all major brands and hence you get all products at some amount less price than other shops. Also they have good service . (Datacare is always crowded and require lot time for just billing).


----------



## saintdark (May 18, 2006)

Thx a ton mate!

Regards
Rej


----------



## alienspiesu (May 20, 2006)

DUDE U CAN TRY DATACARE i.e DCC @ DECCAN .. OR ELSE TRY GVK TATS SUMWHR NEAR LAL DEVAL.. TRY THESE 2 AS THESE 2 R THE ONES I KNW WHO HAVE WHOLESALE RATES...


----------



## saintdark (May 20, 2006)

Ok, Will they be able to get me the GeFrc 7900 GTX , do u have any number,
Regards
Rej


----------



## saintdark (May 20, 2006)

*Just in Case anyone needed the info, the phone numbers most of them are wrong, but the address is right, thx for ur help **Hardware Vendors/PC*

Aditi Enterprises
127/B, Shop No-2, Aditi Corner,Shaniwar Peth, Beh. Police Chowcky, Pune-30
24019508 / 9


Cache Technologies Pvt.Ltd
1st Floor, Jitendra Villa, 1194/6, Shivajinagar, Nr.Ramchandra Sabhamandap, Off. Ghole Rd., Pune-5
25512202


Compucity
99, MG Road, Opp. Chandan Store,Pune-411001.
26330828 / 29 , 24007833


Computer Shopee
Deccan Gymkhana, Pune *Punediary.com*
25678368 / 25663515 / 25663516


Datacare Corporation
650, Deccan Gymkhana, Pune-1
25521591, 25130389


Dr.Comp Infosys Pvt.Ltd
602, Deccan Gymkhana, Ruchi Apts., Beh.Sai Petrol Pump, J.M.Rd., Pune-4
25531684 / 25539095


Hitech Computer Services
Shop No-1, Gr.Floor, Ganraj-A Apts.,558, Narayan Peth, Nr.Narayan pethPolice Chowky, Pune-30
24002191 / 92, 24493736


IBM India Limited
Parvaaz, Shanker Sheth Road, Pune-411001
26349724, 24007117


Karan Solutions Pvt.Ltd.
Basement No.7, Kumar Castle, 1979, Convent Street,Opp.St.Anne’s High School, Pune-1
26340998 / 26347988 / 26358332


PCS Industries Ltd
2nd Floor, Butte Patil Plaza Nal Stop, Off Karve Rd., Pune-4​
-​

Sony World

Equity Tower, Plot No.5, Sanghvi Nagar, Aundh, Pune-7
24005336, 24005337, 25893949


Sujata Computers Pvt.Ltd
66/2, Karve Rd., Nal Stop, Pune-4 
25410928/ 25435613/25443661


Wipro Infotech Ltd
3rd Floor, Bhosale Heights,1195/5, F.C.Rd., Pune-5
25535659, 25535541, 25533381


Zenith Computers Ltd
208, Aurora Towers, West Wing, Moledina Rd.,Pune-1.
26133827​


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2006)

saintdark said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I want to assemble an Amd SLI system with 2 gefrce 7900 cards, iam unable to find a good store that offers the hardwares, can anyone please help me with good stores in PUNE
> 
> Thx in advance
> ...



LOL, have you won a lottery?  . Please give some money to me so that I could buy at least 1 7900GT??!!


----------



## saintdark (May 20, 2006)

Very Xcited abt this Rig.... 
Still to get fixed abt the prices though... was saving money like hell...

Specs so far:
*Athlon 64 X2 4200+                                         -   19000/-*
ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe(2)                        - ???
XFX GeForce 7900 GTX                          - 38000/- x 2(ebay)
(2) 300 GB Seagate 16Mb Buffer SATA      - 6120/- x 2
corsair 4GB RAM                                    -  ???
Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24" LCD Monitor   - ???


Gave this config to almost half of the vendors, nobody got back thou


----------

